# Emma's day out! (LOTS of pics)



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma has her puppy class early Saturday morning (well, early for me anyways!) and has been doing really well :chili: She always enjoys her outings and is very social with the other people and dogs she sees. After her class is over, I usually take her with me to pick up brunch at a restaurant next door. We sometimes stop by the pet boutique as well and she loves that. Then we rush home to get Bailey and take him to his Advanced Obedience class. So my Saturdays are devoted to Bailey and Emma's classes and outings...and I love it :wub:

Here are some pictures of Emma after her puppy class yesterday. She was waiting in the car with me and decided to hop in her bag and relax. Right when I took out my camera, she started digging around like crazy in her bag so she is sporting a particularly disheveled look in these pics. Don't worry - after I took these pictures, she went right in her crate which is securely strapped in to the seat for the ride home :thumbsup:


















































































That's it...I'm over the pics now, Mom! 









Here is one I posted on Instagram. I like the way the colors came out so sharing this here as well. 









And not to leave out my main man, Bailey. Here is a picture of him on his way to his Advanced Obedience class. 









Thanks for looking! Hope you enjoyed the pictures


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Your weekend sounds a lot like mine :HistericalSmiley: and I love it too :thumbsup: both of your fluffs are darling :wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Thank you for these pictures Beautiful They Both Are.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh such sweetness in those two
Wish our hick town offered puppy classes


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Isn't she beautiful? I love her pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Super-uber adorable!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Bailey and Emma just remind me of Gus and Grace  So funny.

Emma is adorable, even with mussy hair  She is so sweet.

And Bailey - way to go - Advanced classes!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

So adorable!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She is beautiful...!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

They are both cute as can be! Love the hand up 'I'm done' picture...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Boy, does she now how to work a camera. Just precious, and Bailey is just as sweet looking too.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Nida, Emma is so cute! I just love her :wub: 
I said it before, but she's making my puppy fever so bad! 

Bailey is so handsome :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Puppy Love :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she's so cute and Bailey is so handsome, such a couple couple!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So cute and I love the purse bag!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Incredibly cuuuuuuute! Both Emma and bailey <3 <3 <3. I love both of them . Saturdays sound like fun at your place, Nida . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

these are great and it sounds like a fun way to spend a Saturday. Love the little topknot-twist too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Alvar's Mom said:


> Your weekend sounds a lot like mine :HistericalSmiley: and I love it too :thumbsup: both of your fluffs are darling :wub::wub:


Thank you! I don't remember what I did with my life before I got these two fluffs...do you?? hehe! 



bellaratamaltese said:


> she is soooo cute!!!


Thank you, Stacy! By any chance, are you bringing Andrew with you to Nationals? I would love to meet him and get a picture of Emma with him! 



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh Thank you for these pictures Beautiful They Both Are.*
> *Nickee in Pa**


Thanks Nickee!



Rin said:


> Oh such sweetness in those two
> Wish our hick town offered puppy classes


Haha! Maybe you could talk to your vet or local pet store and have them start something? They sure are fun! :thumbsup:



Dominic said:


> Isn't she beautiful? I love her pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you! I am enjoying the pictures and videos you are posting of your two boys too!



MalteseJane said:


> :wub::wub::wub:






aprilb said:


> Super-uber adorable!!!:wub::wub:


Thanks April! Recognize the harness Emma's wearing? It's the one you gave her...we LOVE it! 



maggieh said:


> What a sweetie!


Thanks Maggie!



Grace'sMom said:


> Bailey and Emma just remind me of Gus and Grace  So funny.
> 
> Emma is adorable, even with mussy hair  She is so sweet.
> 
> And Bailey - way to go - Advanced classes!!


Yes!! Every time I see a picture of Gus and Grace, I am reminded of my two! 
And yup, Bailey is preparing for his Canine Good Citizenship test...which is next week!


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

She's soooo cute! Pink and green look good on her


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So adorable! I love her little bag also. Thanks for sharing these 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh they are so adorable....little Emma looks so much bigger now ! Your two babies got you busy on Saturdays, sounds like fun ---enjoy !


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Emma's face is beyond adorable:wub::wub::wub::wub: I just love her !!! And Bailey sooo handsome too. he reminds me so of my Beau exept Beau is smaller, same color


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

No i'm not bringing Andrew  I wish I was though!! I can definitely see Andrew in Emma's face though!


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Shes looking so cute and not tierd at all!  I remember ouer Puppyclass, it was outside... so ouer Lili was always a black Puppy after ;-) Happy shes enjoying it! *****


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Omg, emma digging in the bag sounds so much like Paris. Please give her hugs and kisses from us! She sorta looks like paris too....what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, I love your photos, Nida! Your little girl is so cute and her doll face is too sweet. Btw, it looks so special how she wears her top knot, Lol.

Seems that your Saturdays are very busy! Wonderful to hear your babies enjoy their classes so much! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Emma is a little doll, and Big brother Bailey is so handsome!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love! She looks so SWEET!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Poppy's mommy said:


> So adorable!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Your little boy is sooooo adorable too. Hope to see some new pictures of him soon!



preisa said:


> She is beautiful...!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I bet you're having a tough time waiting for your little one. Trust me, I know how you feel...I was an SM member for 3 years before I could get Emma. It was soooo hard seeing everyone's puppy pictures while I was dying from puppy fever! :w00t:



cheekyradish said:


> They are both cute as can be! Love the hand up 'I'm done' picture...:HistericalSmiley:


Thank you! I'm in love with your Bijou too...she is sooo cute!



lynda said:


> Boy, does she now how to work a camera. Just precious, and Bailey is just as sweet looking too.:wub::wub::wub:


Hahaa yes, isn't it funny. She does seem to be learning how to pose...which makes my life a lot easier because I love to take pictures! :aktion033:



Orla said:


> Nida, Emma is so cute! I just love her :wub:
> I said it before, but she's making my puppy fever so bad!
> 
> Bailey is so handsome :wub:


Aww, thanks Orla!! I know all about that puppy fever! 



pippersmom said:


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


Thanks!



silverhaven said:


> Puppy Love :wub: :wub: :wub:


Thanks Maureen!!



michellerobison said:


> Aww she's so cute and Bailey is so handsome, such a couple couple!


Thanks Michelle!



mdbflorida said:


> So cute and I love the purse bag!


Thanks so much! She loves her bag too. She will jump right in it!



hoaloha said:


> Incredibly cuuuuuuute! Both Emma and bailey <3 <3 <3. I love both of them . Saturdays sound like fun at your place, Nida .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Marisa!!! I love your two as well!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just got another Emma fix. She is sooo cute :wub: That bag is really nice, what brand is it?


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

She is SO cute!!!
Where are you taking your classes??? I really need to get Gucci into something to get her more socialized. She's out of control when she sees people and/or dogs. 
I actually have her working on a lot of commands and she's doing REALLY well, so I need it more for the control outside.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - What a perfect way to spend your Saturdays!!! You're such a great mom!
I can't stand how stinkin' cute that little girl is. :wub::wub: I don't know how you take your eyes off her. Do you find yourself pinching yourself? :HistericalSmiley: Long awaited but so worthwhile.
And Bailey looks so handsome. What a great looking pair of furkids.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those great pics......your fluffs are so cute!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- just when I think she can't get any cuter -- well she does!!!!  Nida, she is just precious. I'm defnitely in love.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Shes to cute!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe!! :heart: What precious pictures of Emma and Bailey is beyond handsome!!! I remember when my Saturday's were like that with Opey and I loved every minute of it!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nida, they are both adorable. :wub::wub: Emma is so cute!!!!!! Your pics were fun. How is Bailey doing with another doggie in the house? Can't wait to see you guys.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maglily said:


> these are great and it sounds like a fun way to spend a Saturday. Love the little topknot-twist too.


Thanks Brenda! Yup, I love our Saturdays. And the topknot didn't start off being so twisty...until Emma decided to add her own special touch to it! :blush:



Emmayui said:


> She's soooo cute! Pink and green look good on her


Thank you! I never would have thought about that color combination together but it seems to look good on her. 



eiksaa said:


> So adorable! I love her little bag also. Thanks for sharing these
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Aastha! I love this bag too. It's light and comfy to carry around, and Emma seems to like being in it too. 



poochie2 said:


> Oh they are so adorable....little Emma looks so much bigger now ! Your two babies got you busy on Saturdays, sounds like fun ---enjoy !


Yes, she is growing fast! 



Maisie and Me said:


> Emma's face is beyond adorable:wub::wub::wub::wub: I just love her !!! And Bailey sooo handsome too. he reminds me so of my Beau exept Beau is smaller, same color


Thank you so much! I love her face too :wub: Thank you for your sweet comments about Bailey...I would love to see some pictures of your Beau too!



bellaratamaltese said:


> No i'm not bringing Andrew  I wish I was though!! I can definitely see Andrew in Emma's face though!


Awww, bummer! Hopefully I'll get to meet him one day though. And yes, I think Emma looks like her daddy too!! 



Lili 1 said:


> Shes looking so cute and not tierd at all!  I remember ouer Puppyclass, it was outside... so ouer Lili was always a black Puppy after ;-) Happy shes enjoying it! *****
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaa nope, she wasn't tired! She's a little energizer bunny!



damara23 said:


> Omg, emma digging in the bag sounds so much like Paris. Please give her hugs and kisses from us! She sorta looks like paris too....what a cutie!!!!


Thanks! Your Paris is such a cutie too!



Alexa said:


> Wow, I love your photos, Nida! Your little girl is so cute and her doll face is too sweet. Btw, it looks so special how she wears her top knot, Lol.
> 
> Seems that your Saturdays are very busy! Wonderful to hear your babies enjoy their classes so much! :thumbsup:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thanks Alexandra! I love taking my two to classes. I have been taking Bailey to several different types of classes ever since I got him...it's a good bonding experience and a fun socialization/training opportunity for them.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Love your pictures! My weekends sound like yours, too! I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Oh Bailey and Emma you are soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Emma is a little doll, and Big brother Bailey is so handsome!


Thanks so much Deb!



sherry said:


> Love! She looks so SWEET!


Thank you!



silverhaven said:


> Just got another Emma fix. She is sooo cute :wub: That bag is really nice, what brand is it?


Thanks Maureen! The bag is a Kwigy Bo London: "Palm Beach London" Pet Carrier by Kwigy-Bo - Petfavors.com - The on-line store for pampered pets. Designer pet beds, pet carriers, outdoor cat enclosures, pet strollers

I got it from Jennifer's store: Lucky Puppy Couture Dog Boutique 

I love it! 



italianna82 said:


> She is SO cute!!!
> Where are you taking your classes??? I really need to get Gucci into something to get her more socialized. She's out of control when she sees people and/or dogs.
> I actually have her working on a lot of commands and she's doing REALLY well, so I need it more for the control outside.


Thank you! Our classes are at Zoom Room Charlotte. They focus mainly on agility but do offer some obedience and other group classes: Dog Training Charlotte | Agility | Obedience | Puppy Classes
I have also taken Bailey for classes with Courteous Canine: Courteous Canine offers Dog Training, Puppy Training and Obedience Classes in Charlotte, NC
I would definitely recommend both. Jill, who runs Courteous Canine, holds her classes usually at the JCC. She also has "out on the town" classes that may be good for Gucci. 



Snowbody said:


> Nida - What a perfect way to spend your Saturdays!!! You're such a great mom!
> I can't stand how stinkin' cute that little girl is. :wub::wub: I don't know how you take your eyes off her. Do you find yourself pinching yourself? :HistericalSmiley: Long awaited but so worthwhile.
> And Bailey looks so handsome. What a great looking pair of furkids.


Thank you Sue!!! Yes, I got super lucky with Emma...adore her! In addition to be adorable, she also has a GREAT temperament and gets along really well with Bailey. What more could I ask for! She's perfect  



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Thanks for sharing those great pics......your fluffs are so cute!! :wub::wub:


Thank you!



Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG -- just when I think she can't get any cuter -- well she does!!!! Nida, she is just precious. I'm defnitely in love.


Awww thanks, Lynn! Looking forward to seeing you again soon!



Kmarie said:


> Shes to cute!


Thanks!



lmillette said:


> Awe!! :heart: What precious pictures of Emma and Bailey is beyond handsome!!! I remember when my Saturday's were like that with Opey and I loved every minute of it!!!


Thanks Lindsay! Bailey, Emma and I send lots of hugs over for baby Hudson! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Nida, they are both adorable. :wub::wub: Emma is so cute!!!!!! Your pics were fun. How is Bailey doing with another doggie in the house? Can't wait to see you guys.


Thanks Kandis! Bailey is doing great and really enjoys playing with Emma! they are getting along really well :chili:



Betty Johnson said:


> Love your pictures! My weekends sound like yours, too! I wouldn't have it any other way!


They are the best kind of weekends, aren't they?



dntdelay said:


> Oh Bailey and Emma you are soooo cute!!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the bag info  I thought I recognized it... Lol. I have a large or medium Alex. but I find it way too big for Penny. I also have another Celtei one but just find it a bit wide, doesn't really squish.. and both are black. Time for a girlie one for the summer. It can't be too open as I need to be able to turn her away from things that will set her off barking. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nida, how did I miss this post!!! Emma is so cute and you have captured her expressions so nicely. So happy to hear she is doing so well with her socialization!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Thanks for the bag info  I thought I recognized it... Lol. I have a large or medium Alex. but I find it way too big for Penny. I also have another Celtei one but just find it a bit wide, doesn't really squish.. and both are black. Time for a girlie one for the summer. It can't be too open as I need to be able to turn her away from things that will set her off barking. :smilie_tischkante:


Maureen, I would definitely recommend this bag. It's not too big at all so should be perfect for little Penny. And there is mesh on the two ends, so it's not too open - you can probably easily block one side if you wanted to. My favorite is the one in beige with pink straps. This was meant to be Emma's "starter" bag as I got a great deal on it - she loves it though so I may stick with this one for a while. I'm going to Nationals so I'm looking forward to seeing the bags and stuff other folks have...and there will be vendors there too...so I have a feeling this trip will not be good for my bank account!



TLR said:


> Nida, how did I miss this post!!! Emma is so cute and you have captured her expressions so nicely. So happy to hear she is doing so well with her socialization!!


Thank you so much, Tracey! These were just iPhone pics, but I find that the best pics of her I have were all taken from my phone...she moves too fast for the actual camera to capture her well. hahaa!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Too cute Nida! I love you as a Mama of two babies! You balance each of them perfectly!


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

*She is to cute*

Love her face she s very animated.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my!!! huge congrats on your maltese girl!!!! what a beauty. Enjoy her to the fullest :wub: 

Bailey is as cute as ever :wub2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

There is only one thing wrong with your pictures of Emma and Bailey ~ those faces need my kisses all over them~ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: 


p.s. I love your Avatar pic. :biggrin:


----------

